
Show HN: Voicegain Speech-to-Text Python SDK - DrJJ
https://pypi.org/project/voicegain-speech/
======
DrJJ
SDK provides both large vocabulary speech-to-text, as well as speech
recognition using grammars (either GRXML or JSGF).

Grammars can be used as a poor man's NLU as they are able to return semantic
tags plus allow for fuzzy matching to the actually spoken utterance.

